# Braid to Swivel connection



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

What are you deep drop guys using for mainline to swivel knots? I'd like to terminate the braid with a bimini and then go to swivel, but have had trouble with the typical offshore swivel knot using braid. 
Thanks


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

try uni-to-uni; works for me. glue is optional.

http://www.fishinfo.com/fishing-information/article_71.shtml

catch 'em up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

San Diego jam knot.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I double the line with a 6 loop spider hitch and then the offshore swivel knot attaching the swivel. With braid the spider hitch works great and is fast.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Braid seems to do better when you double the line. It bites into itself then. So with that in mind, I have settled on a simple uni knot but with a doubled line and five turns.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Palomar
http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/palomar-knot/


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Palomar
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/palomar-knot/


Ditto

Great strength easy to tie. I found when the line is big and the eye small, it is easier to run the end of the line through the eye 2 times rather than trying to push the loop through. 
That wouldn't be a problem for swivels.
There's a youtube video, One Man Bimini demo that I found works well. The combo is going to be probably as close to 100% strength as you'll get.
I'd put the link in if I knew how.  
Maybe my son will teach me when he comes by in June for some fishing.

Just ran across a test from 2006. The author used the IGFA's strength testing machine to verify results.

Braid to swivel best results at near 100% were best with a twice through Palomar.
Field and Stream tests showed 91% but with the normal Palomar.

He also tested the Bimini twist, 20, 40 60 and 12 turns. The 40 and 60 were the weakest. Interestingly, he got more strength out of 12 turns than 20. Using 50# power pro, the 20 turn tested at 77% and the 12 turn at 88%, the 40 and 60 turns tested at 27 to 38%.

The Bimini info is probably old news to many. I'm still researching. I found another test page with results from the high 90's to over 100% (mono) and it was done with 12 twist. There was a note that 8 twist may test stronger. Gonna try to dig that info up

Just rechecked and the bimini strength was significantly influenced by the type of braid, the top running close to 100% but, at the bottom of the chart, Stren Superbraid broke at 72% (I don't see it listed anymore, test was 2007) and Cortland Spectron at 104%.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool. Thanks, I figured palomar was the one. I've always had a wind-on to top off the braid on the talicas, but I think this isn't necessary when doing the deep drops. Yes I'm doing it manually... Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I like a 10' long 200lb mono wind-on between the braid and swivel.

You will never get 100% from braid using a knot. Any knot. 
You have to splice if you want the full potential(LB. TEST) of your line.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> I like a 10' long 200lb mono wind-on between the braid and swivel.
> 
> You will never get 100% from braid using a knot. Any knot.
> You have to splice if you want the full potential(LB. TEST) of your line.


 
If chaffing gear were used between the swivel and the braid line, would that help to obtain 100 % breaking strenghth of the braid and minimize wear of the line?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

paxton said:


> If chaffing gear were used between the swivel and the braid line, would that help to obtain 100 % breaking strenghth of the braid and minimize wear of the line?


Paxton I'm sure it would help but what I was trying to say is that no knot is going to be 100% the breaking strength of your line. They are weaker by design. The only way to achieve 100% is to either splice a end loop and make a loop/loop connection for a wind on or if you are using hollow braid you can just insert the mono wind-on into the hollow braid.

But then again, with 60lb. braid and a weak knot that is only 50%, That is still strong enough for most applications.

I just like knowing that if I am fishing with 60lb line, It is gonna take 60lbs to break it. Or close to it.
So I splice all my braid to make the endloop and use a wind-on. It is crazy how hard you can pull on 50lb line when it is rigged to handle the strain.

I built a line/knot test machine with scale a few years ago and done alot of knot tying and breaking to come to these conclusions. I'm not saying anyone else is doing it wrong, Only that I perfer to do it this way.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

GWally said:


> Ditto
> 
> Great strength easy to tie. I found when the line is big and the eye small, it is easier to run the end of the line through the eye 2 times rather than trying to push the loop through.
> That wouldn't be a problem for swivels.
> ...


GWally

When you say twice through, does that mean run the loop through the eye of the swivel twice?


----------



## maui (Mar 3, 2009)

With your left hand hold the line 4-5 in. from the end. Slide the end of the line through the swivel & bring it back to your left hand, hold both lines, come towards the swivel so that u make a loop.go around the loop 2 or 3 times then go through the loop u are holding with your left hand, wet and pull till u hear a click. I have never had this knot fail.
Happy cathing
Maui 26 Century
From Mentor, Ohio
Fishing Pensacola, Fl


----------

